
Show HN: A map that shows you how far you can go for a given time or distance - DanFau
https://oalley.net/
======
codingdave
I like the idea - but it isn't working well for my location, at the base of a
canyon in Utah, with mountains on 3 sides of me and a big lake on the 4th. It
looks like it knows that there are canyons and roads and obstacles that need
to be accounted for, but the spikes jutting out from my location don't follow
the roads or terrain.

FWIW, the site at:
[https://maps.openrouteservice.org/reach](https://maps.openrouteservice.org/reach)
also fails to compute accurately from my location for an hour, but does work
accurately for 50 minutes or less. If nothing else, maybe I'm a good test
case?

~~~
DanFau
Seems you are a good test case. Could you share your map with the "share this
map" button ? So I can figure it out

~~~
codingdave
Sure, it is shared at:
[https://oalley.net/map/b4e](https://oalley.net/map/b4e)

If it helps, the 3 points going east are probably due to 2 canyons that do go
east of town, one of which splits into 2 roads after a mile or so. And many of
the others are similar in that, yes, there is a road that would extend your
reach in those directions... but not quite where the map is drawing it. There
are two areas that are complete anomalies: the path going NE through
Springville and the one going SSW towards Levan have zero correlation with any
reasonable roads - those both are flying straight over mountain ranges.

~~~
DanFau
Thank you, I will study it.

~~~
Yusu
Another wrong map. [https://oalley.net/map/b4u](https://oalley.net/map/b4u)

In 8h you can get to Salamanca(East of Barcelona) according to Google Maps, so
like half of Spain should be marked.

It's also interesting that according to this, you can get to Monaco(6h 34m on
Gmaps) , but no to Marseille (4h 54m on GMaps).

------
ggggtez
FYI: All shared maps are trivially enumerable.

Probably don't use your home address.

[https://oalley.net/map/b4x](https://oalley.net/map/b4x)
[https://oalley.net/map/b4y](https://oalley.net/map/b4y)
[https://oalley.net/map/b4z](https://oalley.net/map/b4z)

~~~
barrkel
Every home has somebody living there.

Unless you can connect it to an identity, and have a particular reason to
target that identity, it's not much of a reveal.

~~~
lucb1e
Until traffic drops off and you can correlate usernames (someone
tweeting/commenting/whatever about this service) with a narrow selection of
maps that were recently made.

Or even under HN traffic, if someone mentions to have used it, you now have a
few hundred or maybe thousand potential locations for a username instead of
the entire western world (and even that is an assumption that could be wrong).
If you're serious about this, and if the username seriously tries to stay
anonymous (as a bunch of people here do), this does have an impact.

------
chillydawg
Nice. Me and two partners had something like this in 2012. We tried to sell it
to zoopla/rightmove/etc but none of them were interested. We integrated it
with stuff like supermarkets, clinics, gyms, etc and allowed you to build
quite complex searches with multiple locations and constraints. It was called
locatable.com and is now thoroughly dead. I wish you luck monetising this
somehow!

~~~
dazbradbury
We've actually had commute time search at OpenRent
([https://openrent.co.uk](https://openrent.co.uk)) since launch (2012) - It's
less prominent on our homepage now, and somewhat unloved, simply because the
majority of people seem to ignore / not want it.

The key to winning in the property space is definitely non-obvious, but I love
to see innovative search tools popping up from time to time. Long may it
continue!

~~~
chillydawg
Do you want to buy a much better version? :D

~~~
dazbradbury
Feel free to reach out (email in my profile)

------
snvzz
What about walking?

The most basic usage is missing!

But whis works:
[https://maps.openrouteservice.org/reach](https://maps.openrouteservice.org/reach)

~~~
DanFau
It is scheduled to be added soon :)

------
npteljes
OpenRouteService[0] also offers this functionality, and it lets you customize
the hell out of it too.

[0]
[https://maps.openrouteservice.org/reach](https://maps.openrouteservice.org/reach)

~~~
black_puppydog
And for Grenoble (where I know a bit what I can and cannot do) the predictions
regarding going up the mountains are quite a bit more realistic... :P

[https://maps.openrouteservice.org/reach?n1=45.184578&n2=5.77...](https://maps.openrouteservice.org/reach?n1=45.184578&n2=5.77486&n3=12&a=45.19257,5.72996&b=1a&i=0&j1=60&j2=60&g1=-1&g2=0&h2=3&k1=en-
US&k2=km)

------
dcision
I like using WalkScore for this. It's designed for finding apartments, but it
can give travel times by walking, transit, driving, and biking, accounting for
things like where transit stops are, highway exits, rush hour traffic, etc.

[https://www.walkscore.com/apartments/search/Washington-
DC](https://www.walkscore.com/apartments/search/Washington-DC)

------
wenc
This is a classic application of isochrone maps [1].

I used this Python code [2] to figure out where to live that had a reasonable
commute.

However, these do not account for traffic conditions. The paid Google Maps API
provides that information however and it is easily incorporated into the code.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Isochrone_map](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Isochrone_map)

[2] isocronut:
[https://github.com/drewfustin/isocronut](https://github.com/drewfustin/isocronut)
blogpost:
[http://drewfustin.com/isochrones/](http://drewfustin.com/isochrones/)

------
cridenour
If you want to build your own with OpenStreetMap data and traffic included,
checkout OpenTripPlanner.

[http://docs.opentripplanner.org/en/latest/Intermediate-
Tutor...](http://docs.opentripplanner.org/en/latest/Intermediate-
Tutorial/#calculating-travel-time-isochrones)

~~~
n4r9
What do you mean by "traffic included"? From googling around it looks like OTP
has some support for OpenTraffic data, i.e. static average travel times rather
live updated traffic.

~~~
cridenour
Ah yes, I meant historical rather than live.

------
sizzzzlerz
Needs work. A drive I would make from my bay area home to my parents home in
the San Joaquin Valley in 3-1/2 hours. After increasing the travel time, the
map still shows me short of my destinations after 8 hours.

Nice idea though.

------
eugene-s
That's a nice idea! Especially if you plan out a weekend trip with kids and
don't want to spend more than X hours driving.

1\. There seems to be a problem with water
[https://imgur.com/a/TjyeKmV](https://imgur.com/a/TjyeKmV) No ferries or
bridges in the south

2\. And there seems to be a problem with sharing (Chrome on Mac)

3\. Tried to change the option to bike - and it got be redirected to Cleveland

------
efficax
Seems Europe-focussed (which is fine). Definitely inaccurate readings for the
US. Shows a 5 hour drive as an 8 hour one, for example.

~~~
DanFau
Thanks I will double check speed limit for the US.

------
bena
Is anyone else getting simply wrong information?

I put in my work address and a time of one hour. It shows two of my previous
home address as being over an hour away. It takes me about 40 - 50 minutes to
get to work now from my current address. It took my about an hour from the
other address.

Also, there needs to be a way to clear the map. Right now, I'm just overlaying
times. I don't know if I'm just missing it on the UI but there needs to be a
way to distinguish between adding more areas and replacing an area.

~~~
DanFau
Traffic condition or not taken into account, maybe that is why you did not get
what you expected ? You can remove an area by clicking on remove icon near to
it at the bottom left of the webpage (only available on desktop). I will think
about adding a remove all button.

~~~
bena
Ok, I see what happened. I had it open on a laptop screen that was 1366 x 768
so the little toolbar things didn't show up. They were below the page. When I
moved it to a screen with a resolution of 1920 x 1080, they show up.

Seems like a UI bug, those things disappear when the browser window gets to be
a certain height.

Also, I checked the reverse on one of the directions. So from A to B and B to
A. One way shows that it is possible to do in an hour, while the reverse shows
that it can't be done. While I understand that road conditions may be
different in each direction in general, in this specific case, I know the
conditions are the same.

There's also some weird artifacts, like parts of roads skipped. Places
designated as "an hour away" that are only reachable by first driving through
areas designated as unreachable in an hour.

------
sveme
Really nice tool - is it using traffic conditions right now? To elaborate, I
first entered 4 hrs from Munich, then added another half an hour to it and got
a counterintuitive map (see oalley.net/map/b3y): I would have expected the
4:30 hrs map to just extend a little further than the 4 hrs map, but in
reality, some parts that I could have reached in 4 hrs are not reachable in
4:30 hrs. Any idea what's going on?

It seems to have issues with paths into or crossing the alps.

~~~
bethling
Without considering traffic it's not overly useful for me. When I put in my
address, some of the places it tells me I could reach in an hour, I'd be lucky
to reach in 2 most times of the day.

------
vidanay
Very nice, but the algo seems to get confused some times. There are places you
can get to in 3.5 hours from Chapel Hill NC that you can't get to in 4.0
hours.

[https://oalley.net/map/b6u](https://oalley.net/map/b6u)

And apparently, I can't get to Evanston, IL. Ferris Bueller would be
disappointed.

[https://oalley.net/map/b6x](https://oalley.net/map/b6x)

------
JoblessWonder
Hey DanFau, if you are interested in creating some viral marketing... you can
update/fix this popular map of the closest baseball stadium to any location in
the United States:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/baseball/comments/7zil08/map_of_the...](https://www.reddit.com/r/baseball/comments/7zil08/map_of_the_us_showing_the_closest_mlb_team_by/)

~~~
DanFau
Good Idea for doing viral marketing :)

------
zone411
My company created something quite similar a few years ago. We also have a
tool [http://www.city-data.com/MeetingPlace/](http://www.city-
data.com/MeetingPlace/) that allows you to find an optimized meeting place for
two or more people based on the chosen mode of transportation (car, bike,
foot).

~~~
bodyloss
I've been looking for a tool like this for ages! Are there plans to support
the UK? All that happens is I get the "Something went wrong" message
currently.

~~~
zone411
Thanks for the input! I'll look into this.

------
seshagiric
Looks like Isochrones are making a come back. Most mapping solution providers
already provide it, here is one from Bing Maps:

[https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/maps/isochrone](https://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/maps/isochrone)

------
legojoey17
This is awesome!

I did a similar thing and built isochronic maps while at a start-up for
business intelligence back in 2014. I'm curious how you got the going, data
processing and all.

When I'd done it I set up all roads and continents in OSM but it took quite a
bit of work to do so. I'd used Osmium to import everything into postgres and
set it up to using pgrouting. It took quite a bit of work but with a lot of
query mangling it had a lot of traversal cost variates (street type,
population, daytime pop) it had pretty good approximations of Google!

The most awful part was trying to set up the data to be usable, quick, and
deal with large queries (set it up for a maximum 150km without issue), but it
was a great challenge!

------
xbryanx
I love this. I immediately wanted to see how two cities overlap, but found the
UI a bit difficult for this. I want to be able to see where's the best place
for me and my friend in another city to meet up for lunch or something. I wish
you could search a city and then edit the time you enter until you see two
blobs overlapping....bingo lunch spot.
[https://d.pr/i/9DbVel](https://d.pr/i/9DbVel)

Unfortunately, to do this, I just had to keep entering new searches with
incrementally new times. Anyways, just a feature idea. Nice work.

------
WorkLifeBalance
Starting near London right clicking the map it then restricted to "France
Only" (which I couldn't seem to change) and with 2 hours on a bike the result
was a blob somewhere in the English Channel.

Interesting concept though!

~~~
DanFau
For now bike mode is only available in France. However, if I have enough
traffic outside France I will implement it for the rest of the world.

------
t27
Really cool and fast visualization! Upvoted

This might help the OP (also other readers and for reference) \- It might be
competing with the OPs app, but Here.com has a solution for this in one of
their developer
APIs([https://developer.here.com/documentation/routing/topics/requ...](https://developer.here.com/documentation/routing/topics/request-
isoline.html)), it returns an isoline(contour) based on multiple options(max
distance, max time or max fuel consumption) similar to the OPs solution

------
Herald_MJ
Tried this in London for bicycle routes and it's completely broken:
[https://imgur.com/a/mF4CU43](https://imgur.com/a/mF4CU43).

~~~
levesque
Yeah bicycle routes don't seem to work. It's sad I was really curious to see
how far an hour route could take me!

------
jfries
This is fantastic and there is great potential, but would be better with
better accuracy on driving time, and also public transportation times
worldwide. Also an important input is commute start times for each entered
address (in case spouses start their work day different times). The above are
all acailable through the Google Maps API.

I would happily pay $10 or more for an accurate customized commute map. The
rational value is likely way higher for families looking for an area to buy in
which good commute times for all.

------
amerkhalid
This is really awesome. A few years ago, my friends would argue about the a
good spot for everyone to meet at.

Idea for another project: (I tried it too but gave up quickly) Since now my
friends are all over the US and the world, we argue about the best city to
meet at. It would be awesome if there is a website that takes your and your
friend’s budget, current city, and visa requirements and figure out the best
place to fly to for everyone.

Of course, this will be easy to monetize if you can get referral commission
from airlines and hotels.

------
zjaffee
From my perspective it looks like it doesn't account for traffic, is that
generally the case or is it just because I'm using it at 11am PST on west
coast locations?

~~~
cascom
totally agree - perhaps it should should just have two "blobs" one for best
case and another for worst cast traffic wise...

------
yawz
Interesting idea, but I think there's a glitch.

When I look at where I live and set 45mins, what I get is not fully covered by
what I get for 50 mins. But if a place is within my 45min car ride, I would
expect that place to be included to the 50min car ride zone. Am I missing
something?

Screenshot:
[https://postimg.cc/image/vgw9mdr6z/](https://postimg.cc/image/vgw9mdr6z/)
(blue: 45mins, red: 50mins)

~~~
DanFau
No you are not missing something, I have to improve the algorithm to avoid
this kind of issue.

------
beemeetoo
Cool idea, could be useful.... I did see some real estate sites using
something similar to show/estimate the commute.

When I looked in my area, it looked semi-accuraete, but far from reliable when
I compared to google maps:
[https://s22.postimg.cc/lxfvu3ag1/How_far_can_I_go_-
_Oalley_f...](https://s22.postimg.cc/lxfvu3ag1/How_far_can_I_go_-
_Oalley_fr.png)

~~~
DanFau
Thanks for the great feedback. I will try to find a solution

------
taurath
Really interesting - though it seems a bit innacurate for my location
(Seattle, WA).

[https://imgur.com/a/FqtCTBj](https://imgur.com/a/FqtCTBj)

^ It shows that about the furthest I can go in 2 hours (east) is Tanner, WA,
while in reality I can go about twice that distance and do frequently, nearly
all the way to Ellensberg. The north/south part looks correct.

------
georgecmu
Very cool idea, but still quite a few bugs even on relatively simple cases.
Seems like it gets thrown off by coastlines, borders, and smaller (non-
interstate) roads. For example see zigzagging in Virginia and missing coverage
between Buffalo and London, ON:
[https://oalley.net/map/b4l](https://oalley.net/map/b4l)

------
pierot
Would be interesting to have a running / walking option where you could fill
in your approximate min/km and have that plotted.

~~~
codeafin
This is what I clicked on the link for - would be nice to have.

------
deminature
Cool idea, but it's quoting 15 minutes to get from Brooklyn, NY to New Jersey
cross-town via Manhattan, while the time quoted via Google Maps including
traffic conditions is approximately 1hr, which sounds more reasonable. Would
be good to integrate some kind of traffic awareness to get more accurate
estimates. Excited to see how this develops.

~~~
ericcholis
I'm noticing something similar for Buffalo, NY. It would appear to estimate
driving time based on distance to nearest highway and then highway to
destination. Typical traffic times don't seem to come into play at all.

------
retsci
We have developed a similar tool here:
[https://drivetimemapper.com/](https://drivetimemapper.com/)

We're turning on a free user account for people to try out: User:
testuser@drivetimemapper.com Password: drivetimemaps

It was a side project for us that we thought was cool enough to be a
standalone product.

~~~
sohhh
That works!

------
jihadjihad
Love how the name is basically "Où aller?" in French ("Where to go?"). Really
interesting concept!

~~~
DanFau
Thank you for guessing it! My French friends don't always guess it.

------
camikazeg
I've used a service from Free Map Tools for years that did this exact same
thing. It was very accurate, but appears to have recently been taken down.

[https://www.freemaptools.com/how-far-can-i-
travel.htm](https://www.freemaptools.com/how-far-can-i-travel.htm)

------
TimTheTinker
This is almost identical to a drive-time site buffer in Esri Business Analyst
(I’m a dev on that team). The next step is to create reports and infographics
based on demographic data.

Screenshot:
[https://pasteboard.co/HxvXrzN.png](https://pasteboard.co/HxvXrzN.png)

~~~
retsci
Our product utilizes this in a web based platform with reports/demographics
available: [https://drivetimemapper.com/](https://drivetimemapper.com/) Free
demo!

~~~
TimTheTinker
Wait, so you guys provide a service that piggybacks on ArcGIS Online’s
Geoenrichmemt services? Wow.

~~~
retsci
Basically, yes. For our day jobs we build predictive models that depend on
dynamic spatial data pulls via the geoenrichment tool in various forms. Happy
to discuss in more detail if interested.jonathan 'dot' wilson /at/
retailscientifics 'dot' com.

------
VMG
I wish you could show us the source code :)

------
a_lieb
Very neat. Seems quite accurate for my area. The least accurate example I
found was a spot that takes 25 minutes listed as taking 35 (confirmed on
Google Maps). Topographic barriers and traffic seem to be the big problems for
other posters, and neither are a huge factor in my part of Western Mass.

------
51Cards
Does it take into account time of day? It's off a little for my area, just
outside of Toronto. Putting in a 2 hour window comes up short east/west (by
about 25%) but is relatively accurate North of here. Problem is knowing the
speed of various highways at various times.

~~~
DanFau
It does not take traffic information, so depending on the time of the day it
may not reflect the exact area.

~~~
51Cards
If that's the case then it's off globally. The numbers would have actually
been marginally more accurate if it was factoring in traffic, but if it's not
then it's off by quite a bit.

------
sandrobfc
It's a very cool concept and definitely has its upsides, but I was a bit
disappointed about not being able to choose walking distances or periods of
less than 1 hour. Also, the distances in my city (Lisbon) were somewhat
unrealistic. Dunno if it works better in larger cities.

~~~
DanFau
You should be able to pick period less than 1 hour. If you are still not able
to do it let me know. I hope to be able to add walking feature soon.

------
Raphmedia
Pretty neat. It's ignoring some roads when doing it from "Montreal, Québec,
Canada" even with 8 hours... It should be going farther east on the south side
of the St. Lawrence river towards "Gaspé". Otherwise, it's a really great
idea.

~~~
glitchc
Same. It did not make it to Toronto from Ottawa in five hours, even though I
routinely get there in 4.5 hours.

------
harperlee
Cool idea but I can easily come up with areas reachable within X minutes but
not within X+d minutes... Which would never happen unless you can't slow down!
And not in a fancy way; just starting by car from Madrid, Berlin or Paris and
looking into main roads.

------
aw3c2
> Time zones are also called isochronous or catchment area.

IsochrOnes. Catchment areas are something different.

~~~
DanFau
Thanks I will fix it.

------
jmpman
I’d like an option to show a line which is the same travel time between two
starting destinations. Additionally, I’d like to show multiple travel times
from both locations (15min, 30,45,60). Finally, I can’t figure out how to
clear an address through the UI.

------
laken
I love this! I'm in Orlando, Florida which has some rather weird behavior
(mostly within the state of Florida, namely going down south), but other than
that it is really cool. I think the peninsular shape of Florida is throwing it
off a bit.

~~~
Kagerjay
I live in Orlando, FL as well. It looks like a 4 leaf clover on a one hour
destination map. Everything looks accurate though

~~~
laken
The one hour one is accurate for me, but if you try 3 or 4 hours it gets a bit
weird.

~~~
Kagerjay
2 hours is still reasonable though, but yea 3 hours looks really strange
though

------
JamesUtah07
Very cool. Doesn't work well in chicago for short distances (less than 1 hour)
but I could see myself using this a lot for planning like a weekend trip. I
would love to know the algorithm for this. It seems very fast and mostly
accurate

------
jokoon
I would be more interested in a map that shows difficulty of access in
general, like a mix of distance to a high road or fast road, if that doesn't
already exist. It sounds more relevant because you don't need a starting
point.

------
space_fountain
This is really cool. I'd written some code to do roughly this in c++ awhile
back based on data from Open Street Maps but I gave up when I realized there
wasn't good data on speeds in that dataset.

------
bhasi
Hey man, nice app! I showed this to my friends, and then discovered that
flights are currently not supported. Could you please support flight times as
well? That would be killer. Thanks in advance.

~~~
DanFau
I will think about it, I need to get data but that would be awesome.

------
drumttocs8
Doesn't Zillow have a similar tool to filter for properties within a given
commute? You type in your work address and, say, 45 minute commute, and it
redraws the bounds. Pretty cool tool.

------
ibdf
I tried using it for US locations, got a little note underneath the search bar
saying "France Only". It's true Americans don't like to go out of their way :)

------
spreeker
[https://mapitout.iamsterdam.com/#](https://mapitout.iamsterdam.com/#)

deployed 2 days ago by the api.data.amsterdam.nl team.

------
tantalor
Does not do well near Lake Erie:
[https://oalley.net/map/b5y](https://oalley.net/map/b5y)

~~~
DanFau
Thanks for the feedback I will try to improve it.

------
oldstrangers
I like this, but I really want something for flight times. I'm always curious
just where I could get to for a weekend trip and a 6-8 hour flight.

~~~
DanFau
Great idea of a feature to be added. But I am not sure flight data are easy to
get.

------
swozey
This is awesome, I've been wanting something like this for road trips. Please
make it more than 8 hours, though. I can barely get out of Texas..

~~~
DanFau
I did not think of that issue. What would be a good max trip time for you ?

------
kroltan
Would be interesting to run a ton of queries in a gridlike fashion, and use
the resulting polygons' areas to graph a map of mobility.

~~~
DanFau
What is a mobility map ?

~~~
kroltan
I don't know, I guess I could tautologically define it as a map that shows how
far you can get from every point in a given timeframe.

Sort of a "heatmap" of distance.

That way you could discover the most "well-connected" locations within a city,
and even potentially use that data for urban planning.

------
djwinter
I thought the IP based geolocation was creepy accurate. Looks like just a
coincidence: I arrived in Toulouse 3 hours ago!

------
entropie
Does it include calculations for altitudes? Because _if_ hikers and outdoor
enthusiasts would love (and use) it.

~~~
DanFau
No for the moment for biking and soon walking altitudes are not include. But I
have to figure a way to take it into account.

------
satsuma
this map does not like michigan, at all:

[https://oalley.net/map/ba2](https://oalley.net/map/ba2)

specifically the upper peninsula. it looks like it doesn't have enough data as
you go towards the rural north, which doesn't shock me at all, and
extrapolates from that.

~~~
DanFau
Thanks for the feedback I will try to improve it with your example.

------
hateful
I was interested in seeing the meetup feature, but I don't see how you can
supply multiple addresses currently.

~~~
thebluehawk
Type in one address, click compute. Type in another address, click compute. It
overlays them on the same map.

~~~
hateful
Works, thanks.

------
yomansat
Very nice! The landing page explains everything very quickly. FYI the public
transport calendar is in French :)

------
tda
Cool, but now I would love to see a map which is colored by the total are
(km^2) reachable in a given time.

------
metaprinter
reminds me of these maps from the 1800s showing how long it takes to get
places from NYC by horse.
[http://users.humboldt.edu/ogayle/hist110/geography.html](http://users.humboldt.edu/ogayle/hist110/geography.html)

------
newnewpdro
It would be interesting if in addition to time or distance one could search by
limits of energy.

------
foota
I think this may be modeling the map as distance per radian, which doesn't
really work.

------
kerbalspacepro
It looks really pretty, but at least here in the Midatlantic, it ignores
traffic by A LOT.

------
aj7
I give it my old address in Sunnyvale and it persists in sticking me in
Kansas.

------
nicoburns
This would be super-useful if it could do smaller scales (e.g. 10 minutes
walk)

~~~
DanFau
We will add walk feature soon.

------
nemoniac
I really wanted to like this but the site is totally unusable. Damn shame.

~~~
DanFau
Sorry we get lots of traffic and the server was not able to handle it well. As
HN news wave has passed the site is more stable now :)

------
JeanMarcS
Service is down if you switch to French. Just so you know :-)

(Vous êtes basés à Toulouse ?)

~~~
DanFau
Hopefully the .net domain name is not down, and I don't understand why. I am
checking with my web host for the french version. (Oui je suis basé sur
Toulouse)

------
amarant
this is really cool! i just wish such a tool was available for my city
(stockholm)! do you have any plans on expanding beyond France in the future?

~~~
robinwassen
There is one:
[https://app.traveltimeplatform.com/#/search/0_lat=59.34543&0...](https://app.traveltimeplatform.com/#/search/0_lat=59.34543&0_lng=18.03218&0_title=Norra%20Stationsgatan%2093%2C%20Stockholm%2C%20Sweden)

------
monkeydust
Nice tool, does it not work for UK Trains / Tube?

~~~
DanFau
Not for the moment, but if there is enough traffic from UK and the data are
available I will add it.

------
egocodedinsol
great touch: changing the time keeps the old contour and plots a new one in a
different color automatically.

------
sreggiani
Putain ça vient de Toulouse con!

~~~
DanFau
Et oui :)

------
nside
If you're interested on working on similar technology full time, please let me
know at denis@curbside.com Stack is mostly in Clojure & Go

------
croisillon
Bike Citizens (German/Austrian App) does it (for bikes) in urban areas (mainly
in central Europe at the moment but not only) as well
[https://map.bikecitizens.net/us-
newyork#/!/1/1/40.98604,-74....](https://map.bikecitizens.net/us-
newyork#/!/1/1/40.98604,-74.05596/*,5)

